# Overprotective chihuahua help!



## Shemax1 (Jun 20, 2011)

We recently bought a 2 year old male Chihuahua and he's a lovely dog. The only thing that is distressing is that he's grown very attached to my girlfriend and whenever I try to stroke him, or get near my girlfriend, he growls at me and nips me from time to time. It happens mostly when my girlfriend is in bed but it was worse the other day when she was in the bath, he growled and started biting my shoes to try to get me out. He even tried to jump in the bath with her! 

I'm worried that he may be aggressive towards children and my girlfriend has grand children who would like to stay over sometime, so I would like some advice on if its possible to train him, given his age, and what methods could I use?

I've read stories on the net that its probably because he's trying to be pack leader or just over protective of her and that I have to be more dominant with him. Also i've read different methods that can be used are things like spraying the dog when he growls or being firm or even putting him in a crate/cage as punishment?

His ex owner was a lovely women, he's never been abused but I think she has spoilt him too much.

Is it possible to train him? 
Should I try to train him or sell him to someone who is a better trainer?

Please help!
Thanks


----------



## lucysnewmum (Feb 25, 2010)

forget the pack leader theory which has long since been proved inaccurate and based on dodgy research.

your chihuahua is doing what a lot of small dogs do...resource protecting!
your girlfriend is his source of love, affection, food and attention and he dont wanna share non of it with you for whatever reason.

behaviour modification would help enormously BUT any aversive training probably would escalate this behaviour so make sure you get the help of a reward based, progressive trainer.

if you decide to go it a lone there are several things you can do.

at feed time YOU feed the dog BY HAND from its bowl. this raises your importance status to the dog.

IF said dog barks, charges or attemts to bite you STAND FIRM, stretch out your right hand as if stopping traffic and give a loud "ENOUGH" of "STOP". as soon as the dog complies you can offer him a tit bit as a reward (a lot of chihuahuas and small dogs are particularly fond of cheese and fish based treats so something of high value will be more effective as a reward.)

regarding the bed issue the dog SHOULD NOT be allowed on the bed of its own free will for the time being until such time as it accepts your presence. YOUR GIRLFRIEND should issue a firm "OFF" and make the dog "SIT and WAIT" on the floor until such time as you have got into bed. only then should it be invited "UP" by YOU. the reason for this is so that the dog sees that you have as much authority as your girlfriend. 

do not hurry these exercises....take your time and only move onto each stage once you are confident of having control of the dog...it may also help to have the dog on its lead so that your girlfriend can prevent charging, barking etc. by removing him quickly.

the other option open to you is to crate train the dog and not have it in the bedroom at all until such time as more control of it is achieved.,

hope this helps and gives you some ideas on how to take control back from the dog.


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Your dog is not trying to be the pack leader as she obviously respects your GF. But she is challenging you! Your GF needs to ensure that when the dog starts behaving like that when you come near, that she tells the dog "No" and pushes him away.

I'm sure you GF picks him up or even strokes him when he does this. She has reinforced the behaviour.

She needs to stop allowing him to follow her around and stop allowing the possessiveness.

Although I agree with the above post in that you can help by feeding etc, ultimately your GF needs to be the one to set the dog straight!

A lot of people see small dogs as cute and therefore not a problem. If you had a staffy or rottie biting you, no doubt your GF would have stopped the behaviour instantly....


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Has this dog had a vet work up since you got him. He is an adult so I am assuming that you have some info on his history?

This is a resource guarding issue.

Resource guarding is classically conditioning based and this is the first port of call.

Basic manners training is super important for overall benefit. But the emotional side of this behaviour is the priority here.

Modifying behaviour requires management first - stop putting the dog in to situations where he will practice this repertoire.
Such as keeping him off the bed until there is a well training off and on cue in place.

Teach the dog that your approach means good things are about to happen rather than him losing access to valued resources, being told off or intimidated. He is using escalated distance increasing signaling so his early distance increasing stuff must also be put back in place and shown to be effective.

In set up training situations, approach the dog and stop your approach at the first sign of discomfort; in RG dogs this is likely to be a freeze and/or stare. As soon as that happens stop dead, no eye contact and turn to the side. 
Toss a few bits of something really really really really yummy and move away.
As the dog progresses you will notice that he anticipates the arrival of something yummy upon your approach. You can now begin to move a little closer and work at that distance.

Work, in separate sessions, on handling exercises and increasing his comfort with being handled in various situations.

You need help - resource guarding is a complex aggression issue. You also mention children and resource guarding situaitons are prob the most common causes of bites in my experience.

Jean Donaldson's book MINE is exccellent for help with resource guarding issues. This article is a great started on this topic too: https://ahimsadogtraining.com/blog/resource-guarding/


----------



## Shemax1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow. Some great replies thanks.

I need to be honest with you though. My partner has since given Benji back to her owner and received a full refund. I'm very upset about it because I sort of pushed her to give him back. She did complain that he peed round the house alot and that he needed too much training but I have argued that all dogs peed round the house at some point and all will need a little training. It has caused some friction in our relationship and I feel gutted that I have lost a friend and almost a relationship. She just couldnt handle him and I dont think she is ready for a dog yet but I am. 

I know this isnt a relationship forum or anything but I just wanted to know if anyone had been through a similar problem and can share some experiences or give me some advice on whether I should fight to get the dog back or leave it be.

These kinds of tips are really useful though, as I am currently looking to buy a new dog if I cant get Benji back as I think I really need a companion in my life right now, with or without my partner.


----------



## dbtips (Jun 18, 2011)

Well, I think its a good idea to bring the dog back since its really old enough to be comfortable with you, your girlfriend, and your house. Of course itll pee a lot because dogs do that when they establish a territory. I think you should get a pup thatll youll be able to be with in its early years. I hope this helps


----------



## The3DChis (Jan 17, 2011)

You were given great advice above.
It's a shame your GF decided to give him back as with the proper training am sure the dog would have been fine, but if she wasnt 100% committed then it's probably for the best.
Puppies will have a fair few accidents to start with regarding peeing and will need patience with that, so i wouldnt advise a pup either if your GF wasnt happy with an older dog.

Chis do tend to love and bond with one person that's true, but they can be very affectionate to others in the home aswell.
My 3 love me and follow me everywhere round the house, but they do like attention and cuddles from my OH too at times.

Anyway sorry it didnt work out.


----------



## RobD-BCactive (Jul 1, 2010)

Shemax1 said:


> She just couldnt handle him and I dont think she is ready for a dog yet but I am.
> 
> I know this isnt a relationship forum or anything but I just wanted to know if anyone had been through a similar problem and can share some experiences or give me some advice on whether I should fight to get the dog back or leave it be


Perhaps you can consider a "timeshare" of an active dog? Basically you commit to exercising the dog regularly, helping perhaps an elderly owner who has more dog than they can really handle. There are plenty of dogs around, who's owners through illness or lack of understanding before purchase bit off more than they could chew, or their life circumstances changed.

You may find, offering at community volunteering organisation is a "way in". Alternatively perhaps contacting local dog trainers & behaviourists might be worthwhile, explaining your circumstances, ideally you could "borrow" a dog to attend a class with.

I would not question your GF's decision, it appears if she returned a dog that bonded with her and did not seek advice to address the issues like you did, that she probably is right not to have a dog.

What ever you do, do not be hasty to purchase a dog, without a stable life style.


----------



## Shemax1 (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks again for reallly good advice. Its nice to see so many dog lovers who are great with their pets.

Even though I only had Benji for a few days, I miss him alot. Its a shame he didnt bond with me as my girlfriend didnt seem to care much for him. All she seems to care about is how unspoiled her house is. Maybe i'm selfish.. anyways...

I am going to take the advice offered and take my time to find a dog that is suitable for me and when its more stable at home. Its kind of made me realise that me and my girlfriend arent really compatible and i'm going to make changes in my life. I'm going to visit my mum and dad often who have 2 beautiful dogs and are too ill to look after them.

This has been a learning experience for me and thank you all for the help you have given me.

Wish you all and your pets great happiness x


----------



## Dogless (Feb 26, 2010)

Shemax1 said:


> Thanks again for reallly good advice. Its nice to see so many dog lovers who are great with their pets.
> 
> Even though I only had Benji for a few days, I miss him alot. Its a shame he didnt bond with me as my girlfriend didnt seem to care much for him. All she seems to care about is how unspoiled her house is. Maybe i'm selfish.. anyways...
> 
> ...


I think that taking a lot of the care for your parents' dogs from them as they are ill would be a great thing to do for you, their dogs, them and your relationship with your parents.

Good luck .


----------



## goodvic2 (Nov 23, 2008)

Shemax1 said:


> Thanks again for reallly good advice. Its nice to see so many dog lovers who are great with their pets.
> 
> Even though I only had Benji for a few days, I miss him alot. Its a shame he didnt bond with me as my girlfriend didnt seem to care much for him. All she seems to care about is how unspoiled her house is. Maybe i'm selfish.. anyways...
> 
> ...


If you still want to do more with dogs then take yourself down to your local rescue and offer some time as a dog walker!

If you are in the surrey area then we will take you! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------

